# [Nevermind] Furry Dating Discord Server



## CedarCollie (Apr 22, 2021)

18 and older only, I'm not gonna be responsible for incidents involving minors.

For furries to date and stuff. We have a system where different sexualities have the option to use channels specifically for their own sexuality if they wish to do so. This helps prevent the inconvenience of talking to someone only to find out the sexualities are incompatible with one another.

Of course if you wanna be in a channel where all sexualities can talk to each other, we have that too!

Keep in mind that verification is done by hand so you may or may not get in there instantly.

I also have an idea for speed dating events where people can talk one on one.
Yeah this didn't work out but, I may have another thing cooking up.


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Are people who are just wanting to make connections and get close platonically welcome or is it purely for those looking for sexual/romantic relationships? (IE. not Aromantic/Asexuals).


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Apr 22, 2021)

I've joined.


----------

